# New Decor With Bleach



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have really nasty looking plants and cant afford to buy new ones?

BLEACH is the answer !

Almost anything can be bleached to look new again, coral(not live),plastic/cloth plants,even your python with tons of black mold.
The only thing you need is some cheap bleach and declorinator or water conditioner(i use prime but thats not cheap).
Just soak the plants in your bath tub with some cheap bleach(about 2 to 3 cups).It only takes about 5/10 mins to fully bleach your plants, coral, python(really bad decor may take longer).
This will make them really clean(note:the bleach does not remove the unsightly algea/mold,it just bleaches out the color of the offending algea/mold soo its basicaly invisible to the eye).
After bleaching rinse very well. Fill the bath tub just enough to cover the plants and add the declorinator( read instructions on declorinator for dose,then add 3 to 4 times as much). Soak for atleast an hour, then rinse again and let dry until completly dry(any residual clorine will defuse/evaporate).
After completly drying your ready to put your plants back in the tank and admire the brand new look of your decor..

note: when bleaching coral decor let soak for an additional hour and make sure its completly dry (coral is very porous and will take longer to dry completely)
Hope this helps some of you save money on decor by simply bleaching it back.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you for the info


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i love bleach
we use it everyday at work to clean our plants
thanks for sharing


----------



## softiegirl (Aug 3, 2009)

dont tell, but i run mine thru the dishwasher! he he heeee!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

softiegirl said:


> dont tell, but i run mine thru the dishwasher! he he heeee!


haha talk about a serious clean


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Dishwasher sounds like a great idea! I think I'll be trying this out on the weekend....


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey first time poster. I am in the process of doing research for making my own driftwood and found a website that said I could use bleach to kill the bacteria on the wood when i find it before putting it in my aquarium. Is this a good idea? What makes me nervous is the bleach absorbing into the wood deeper than the dechlorinator can reach or something like that. The alternative is boiling it but finding a pot big enough would be difficult and costly. Any input would be appreciated


----------

